# exchanging money



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Im trying to find the cheapest and most economical way of obtaining my money from the UK once I am living in Sharm.
Is it best to leave the money in a UK bank and draw on the ATMs (although they can be rather expensive) or put everything into an Egyptian bank account? What does everyone else do out there?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Julie67 said:


> Im trying to find the cheapest and most economical way of obtaining my money from the UK once I am living in Sharm.
> Is it best to leave the money in a UK bank and draw on the ATMs (although they can be rather expensive) or put everything into an Egyptian bank account? What does everyone else do out there?


Get everything into an Egyptian bank account. The interest rates are good and you don't have to keep paying charges.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Julie67 said:


> Im trying to find the cheapest and most economical way of obtaining my money from the UK once I am living in Sharm.
> Is it best to leave the money in a UK bank and draw on the ATMs (although they can be rather expensive) or put everything into an Egyptian bank account? What does everyone else do out there?


Julie

It could be worth you searching for a forum topic called "Moving GBP pension to Egypt". lots of information and discussion last April about this topic. Google will find it for you.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am moving my finances from my UK bank to an Egyptian Bank in London who are a subsidiary of a major Egyptian bank in Egypt

Then it's a case of paying them £20 and sending a fax and all my ££££ is wired over

I hope the banks do a safety deposit box; when I get depressed I just go and sniff my stack of cash

OH LIFE IS GOOD


----------

